# GTO Interior (Shift Knob & Boot)



## McBride Motorsports (Oct 6, 2016)

The McBride Motorsports Comp TA currently has a GTO Shift knob along with a cheap ebay shift boot. While I was overseas and the car was in storage the plastic on top of the shift knob has cracked for some reason. I am considering replacing the knob or upgrading to a C6 Corvette Shift knob with red sitching. I was just wondering what you Goat owners out there think and would advise. I do plan on upgrading the shift boot sometime in the future. It was a gift, and I didnt want to insult the gift giver so I got some use out of it for a couple of years. Thank you. 


This is not a current picture. I had to modify the knob a little bit in order to get it to sit lower on my Short Throw Shifter. I will upload a more current picture tomorrow. This picture was taken during the installation of the shift knob. If my memory serves me correctly I bought the knob from a member of this forum.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

McBride Motorsports said:


> The McBride Motorsports Comp TA currently has a GTO Shift knob along with a cheap ebay shift boot. While I was overseas and the car was in storage the plastic on top of the shift knob has cracked for some reason. I am considering replacing the knob or upgrading to a C6 Corvette Shift knob with red sitching. I was just wondering what you Goat owners out there think and would advise. I do plan on upgrading the shift boot sometime in the future. It was a gift, and I didnt want to insult the gift giver so I got some use out of it for a couple of years. Thank you.
> 
> 
> This is not a current picture. I had to modify the knob a little bit in order to get it to sit lower on my Short Throw Shifter. I will upload a more current picture tomorrow. This picture was taken during the installation of the shift knob. If my memory serves me correctly I bought the knob from a member of this forum.


You may want to consult with those on the Firebird forums.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the boot RedLineGoods makes nice ones. The knob might be easier to do if you got the shaft threaded for a standard knob as you're real limited on the GTO design one.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

McBride Motorsports said:


> .............While I was overseas and the car was in storage the plastic on top of the shift knob has cracked for some reason................I had to modify the knob a little bit in order to get it to sit lower on my Short Throw Shifter. .


The cracking might have to do with it being used in an application that it wasn't designed for.

TROLL.........


----------

